# New York State Maritime Academy



## peachymeyer

I posted this elsewhere and just now discovered this forum.
Is there anyone still around who graduated from the NY State MMA? It's now part of the State University of NY.
My father, William J. Meyer, graduated in I think 1932. Here is a pic of the NY state school ship USS "Newport." The other pic is my father (on the right) I believe as a cadet aboard the same ship.


----------

